# Donegal tweed vs. Harris tweed



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I saw a Donegal tweed on the bay, and wondered if:

1) Donegal is better than Harris.
2) Donegal is rarer than Harris.
3) Donegal is different than Harris (besides the brand name).
4) Donegal is more expensive/worth more than Harris.

Or if it makes no difference.

Thanks for any help.

Best
Francis


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Donegal characteristically has little random-seeming color flecks. Plain weave or herringbone. Some is handwoven, and signed by the weaver, and can be exquisite, or not; most is powerloomed, less coarse, and more appropriate for suits than typical Harris, which is usually heavy. Most Donegal has the Magee label. Neither is rare, but I think I've seen a lot more Harris, in a larger variety of weaves and colors..


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Take this with a grain of salt as I am not an expert in the production of tweed, just a wearer. As Rambler states, in my experience Harris is much heartier, thicker, and more course. The armor of tweeds. Not sure if that translates into a quality difference. I see more Harris out there than Donegal.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't really know the answers, but I'll take a stab:

One thing to note is that the name "Donegal Tweed" seems to be less tightly controlled, and is applied more generically, to a broader range of fabrics, than the term "Harris Tweed." Anything called Harris Tweed is, I think, supposed to be handwoven. The Donegal Tweed name can be applied both to the power-loomed and handwoven fabrics. The fabrics that are used for quality men's clothing, though, are usually handwoven in both cases, and fairly similar.

Comparing the heavier tweed fabrics used for men's clothing:

1. Both are typically high quality. It's a matter of taste which is "better," and even then, you're likely to prefer some of each.

2. As a jacket fabric, Harris certainly seems to be more common, at least in the US. J. Press, at least traditionally, always offered a quite a bit Donegal tweed and not so much Harris. Your more typical men's clothing store (I hesitate to say "run of the mill") would have Harris tweed only.

3. Donegal is Irish, Harris is Scottish. In general, I'd say that the tendency is for Donegal to have a softer feel, be more colorful, and have more variety - like multi-colored striped patterns, etc.

4. Don't know. You could go to a supplier and price fabric from each by the yard and compare, I suppose. I suspect you'll find that the prices overlap considerably, probably with the Donegal covering a broader range.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

There's a bit of ambiguity here, because Donegal tweed can refer to two different things. Harris tweed is a designation of origin (referring to tweed woven in the Outer Hebrides). Donegal tweed, on the other hand, while it's primarily a designation of origin (denoting tweed woven in Donegal, Ireland), has also come to refer to the flecky plainweave pattern that Donegal (-origin) tweed is famous for.

So, just to make it confusing: when you see a jacket with a flecky pattern, it may or may not be a true Donegal tweed (in the way Harris tweed is Harris tweed). There are tweeds and even worsteds woven in places half a world away from Donegal that have that flecky look.

And, conversely, not all Donegal tweed is woven in that flecky pattern. Below are photos of a Kevin & Howlin handwoven Donegal tweed jacket I own (that, incidentally is for sale).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I essentially agree with what other members have told you, but would emphasize that Harris Tweed is by definition hand-woven, Donegal tweed need not be, and most of it no longer is. But this neither makes it better or worse. There are also other Irish tweeds not from Donegal which are often similar and sometimes called Donegal tweed. 

While traditional Harris Tweed was a very heavy cloth, it has long been woven in different weights, though none of it light. It may be either heavier or lighter than Donegal tweed, but usually heavier. 

I like both tweeds very much, but have seen some tweeds sold as Donegal tweed that I thought of not particularly good quality. I've never seen Harris Tweed that wasn't at least good quality. That said, Donegal tweed is usually made of wool with a softer hand and many value that over Harris Tweed's characteristically crispy, or rougher, feel. 

I currently own only caps of Donegal tweed but would welcome jackets or even suits in good Donegal cloth. As I typed this I realized I couldn't imagine wishing trousers, suit or otherwise, of Harris Tweed, while I would of Donegal. The Donegal tweed would likely be softer, a plus for such use, and machine woven, also a plus as the cloth would not bag as much.

But aesthetically, I find no tweed I've ever seen pleases me more than Harris Tweed. Fine Harris Tweed is to me a work of art with beautiful and uncanny color, mystery actually woven through the cloth.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for all the answers. I don't think I'll get this jacket - it's now over my budget - but here is the tag just for fun.








Please wait
Image not available


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

There seems to be general agreement that both names (particularly "Donegal") can refer to a number of different fabrics. Here's my take on what sorts of images spring to my mind when I hear the two names, though:

Donegal:

Harris:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

frosejr said:


> I saw a Donegal tweed on the bay, and wondered if:
> 
> 1) Donegal is better than Harris.
> 2) Donegal is rarer than Harris.
> ...


I have been in search of a local shop that stocks quality tweed such as Harris. Have you found anything locally? Thanks.:icon_study:


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> I have been in search of a local shop that stocks quality tweed such as Harris. Have you found anything locally? Thanks.:icon_study:


J Press should have what you're looking for.

1801 L Street NW, Washington, DC 20036
202-857-0120 / 888-243-0909


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> I have been in search of a local shop that stocks quality tweed such as Harris. Have you found anything locally? Thanks.:icon_study:


Honestly, I don't buy much at all locally, because the stores I could afford to shop at don't carry 52 longs. I buy pretty much everything online.


----------



## CharlesFerdinand (Jun 18, 2010)

As for Donegal being softer than Harris, that is only true for the machine woven stuff. I've got a jacket in hand woven Donegal that is practically a carpet. Great for keeping out sleet and icy winds, generally.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm reasonably confident this:







is hand-loomed Donegal Tweed. It has a softer hand than similar Harris Tweed. Which is not to say that it's not fairly heavy and sturdy. The observation is relative ... some Harris Tweed would be handy for scouring pots.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Anybody familiar with this company?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I'm considering placing an order for one of these:


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Donegal has a soft hand, and Harris rough. I like Harris. Have both.


----------

